# How do I control, and remove, Apps like Framechannel?



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

Where is the Tivo Showcases manager?

Also, I want to subscribe to an RSS feed for it to show up in my show list but I can't figure out how!

TIA for any help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Go to the VOD menu, free videos, then press ->| to go all the way to the bottom and your should see a RSS Feed option. You cannot remove any of the apps already on the "...More" menu.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sadly, TiVo doesn't allow management of the MP&S menu. They sometimes have paid placements there, too (ads as apps), so they have a disincentive to let users control it. 

Also sadly, while you can enter your own RSS URLs, you can only get Season Passes for the ones from their preselected list, at least last I checked. It will save the URLs you enter, and let you revisit them and manually grab new eps, but won't grab new eps automatically.


----------



## plvick (May 3, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> Sadly, TiVo doesn't allow management of the MP&S menu. They sometimes have paid placements there, too (ads as apps), so they have a disincentive to let users control it.
> 
> Also sadly, while you can enter your own RSS URLs, you can only get Season Passes for the ones from their preselected list, at least last I checked. It will save the URLs you enter, and let you revisit them and manually grab new eps, but won't grab new eps automatically.


I had pretty much concluded the same, thanks for the details.

Too bad. I would like Hulu on Tivo, and I would like to manage and configure the apps. Once I launched the showcases area and only saw my Mac, I wonder if a server was down? I wonder if there is a specific IP or address that could be blocked in the router to prevent all the defaults to load? It would need to allow everything else. Hmm.


----------

